# Looking for fellow divers



## Mxcmead (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys, myself and girlfriend are looking for fellow divers to go on an adventure with. We are only OW certified right now, but will be AOW soon hopefully. We do not have a boat, so it's hard to get out and see anything cool. We live in Gulf Breeze, so anything between pensacola-destin is in our range.


----------



## Mxcmead (Jun 5, 2011)

We are taking a week vacation 8-10-12/ 8-19-12. Pm me if you want to get wet. Hopefully this rain will let up


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you ever the Destin Jetties, they are pretty with lots to see. I have dove there quite a few time, you can get huge sand dollars there too. At least a chance to get in the water.


----------



## phukbp (Jun 13, 2010)

pm sent


----------

